# Bunnies in Kijiji



## Ashlie (Oct 22, 2015)

There was a person selling bunnies in kijiji and I emailed her a couple of days ago but she doesn't respond does anyone know a different way I could reach them


----------



## ladysown (Oct 22, 2015)

there are bunnies all Over THE place on kijiji.....  If the seller doesn't have an text or phone number and isn't responding to a message... then several things. 

1. your message didn't go through. 
2. bunnies are sold
3. seller recognizes your email address and doesn't want to sell to you 
4. computer problems and can't get back to you 
5. seller has family issues taking up their time....


----------



## Ashlie (Oct 22, 2015)

Okay thanks I was just making sure there wasn't another way to reach them


----------

